

Show HN: Kickass Blog Posts - davidpaulkrug
http://www.kickassblogposts.com/

======
eglover
Content Marketing: Writing consistent content and sharing it.

Yet another PDF containing free information. Here, try this instead:
[http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Content_marketing](http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Content_marketing)

